# Big $$$ Foot Brake Race



## MC72 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi new here, awsome site!!!

Just wondering if some of you foot brake racers would be interested in coming to Kansas international dragway (in wichita ks.) next year, just trying to put together a big $$$ foot brake race for next season.

The first 3 were a blast!!!! let me know your thoughts. 

Robyn
:cheers


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

What's a "foot brake race"? I've done a fair amount of recreational drag racing.....standard bracket racing and just street nights....but have never heard of "foot brake".

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I think he means bracket racing where you lie like crazy about your ET and then hit the brakes at the end to avoid running under.....:rofl:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

5spdgoat said:


> What's a "foot brake race"? I've done a fair amount of recreational drag racing.....standard bracket racing and just street nights....but have never heard of "foot brake".
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff



Foot Brake is the term used for the "no electronics" class,



> NO ELECTRONICS: This category is reserved for cars using no electronic driving aids or throttle controls and running between 4.50 to 8.60 (1/8 mile). A competitor may not dial-in under the class standard at any time. Racers running over the class standard in eliminations. Aill be allowed to do so as along as they have dialed-in within the class standards. The following devices are not allowed in the No Electronics class: delay boxes, throttle stops, throttle controls, automated shifters other than OEM, two and three step rev limiters, or a line lock or trans brake that is used to launch a vehicle. This class can be considered a "foot brake" class, where the driver's foot must perform the launching of the vehicle. Line locks can be installed and used for the following purposes only: To perform stationary burn-outs and assist race cars equipped with fully manual transmissions (with a foot operated clutch) with holding a car o the starting line. All wiring for a line lock device must be completely exposed at all times from the button to the solenoid. Trans brakes can be installed and used for the following purpose only: To act as a reverse lock-out device on modem automatic transmissions. The transbrake button may be activated to back the race car after a burnout or other similar activity only. It cannot be used in any way to launch the vehicle. The transbrake button must be - in clear view of tech inspectors and starting line crew. All wiring related to the trans brake button and solenoid must be completely exposed at all times. Any device can be removed at any time by the Competition Director or by any Tech Official. The Competition Director will determine the legality of any vehicle should it come under scrutiny of Tech Officials or other racers. Racers will be paired randomly using an accepted method. Deep staging is not allowed.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, never heard of it but then I haven't drag raced on a track for 30 years. 
Thanks Randy....:seeya


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Ahh

Now I get it.

Just like in the olden days.

cool:cool


----------



## 5spdgoat (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish they had a "Stick Only" class in bracket racing. The automatics (aka "cheaters") have such an advantage in bracket racing since consistency is what it's all about.


----------

